# Sticky  Nintendo Friend Codes



## Orb

Add your ID here if you wish others to add you to their network.


----------



## T Studdly

3DS friend code.

1650-1162-1313

My mii's name is Nitro and I play pokemon Y if anyone wants to trade or battle.
I also have animal crossing if you want to visit my town.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Mine is 2380-2682-4175

I play Pokemon Y, Animal Crossing, Mario Kart, and soon, The Legend of Zelda a Link Between Worlds.


----------



## NormalLad

Casualboy


----------



## Dunban

I play Animal Crossing, Pokemon Y, and Mario Kart 7. Really looking forward to Smash Bros! Send me a message if you want to exchange 3DS friend codes or NNIDs.


----------



## Glass Child

2337 - 4362 - 1491
Fight my pokemon scrubs


----------



## Fat Man

I've been looking for a thread like this for awhile now lol.

My ID is NanoRell and my friend code is 0216-0805-5659. I play Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Mario Kart 7, Pokemon X/Y and soon Smash.

I'm really happy this thread exist ^-^


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nanorell8 said:


> I've been looking for a thread like this for awhile now lol.
> 
> My ID is Nanorell8 and my friend code is 0216-0805-5659. I play Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Mario Kart 7, Pokemon X/Y and soon Smash.
> 
> I'm really happy this thread exist ^-^


I added you.


----------



## Pike Queen

My NNID is LavenderGhost8. If anyone adds me, let me know.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> I might add both of your NNID's when I hop on the Wii U because Pokemon avatars.


Lol, let me know when you make a decision


----------



## nothing to fear

My FC is 5343-8741-4471


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

Friend code is: 2036-8294-2091

I play animal crossing + pokemon x


----------



## NormalLad

I guess none of y'all have a wii u?


----------



## Jay689

WiiU: Raidou-IX


----------



## Arbre

Jay689 said:


> WiiU: Raidou-IX


I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Jay689

I accepted it! No worries.


----------



## Kirito

.


----------



## Jay689

No, I plan on ordering it Friday. I'll add you whenever I go back on my Wii U.


----------



## NormalLad

Add me on Wii u too guys Casualboy


----------



## TaylorXXIII

Add me! 
2165-6137-2274


----------



## TaylorXXIII

That was the 3DS by the way


----------



## iminnocentenough

Would anyone like to exchange friendcodes?

Mine is: 1160-9943-3964


----------



## iminnocentenough

CravingBass said:


> Oh! Me!
> 
> Mine is 2380-2682-4175.


Added you


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Mine is:
1177-7696-5998

I play mostly Animal Crossing New Leaf, but also have Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Kid Icarus, Bravely Default, etc.


----------



## natsume

Hi guys, I definitely need more friends on my 3DS so my FC is 1220-7483-4728 if anyone would like to add me. Games I play most are Pokemon X, ACNL, and FE:A.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

natsume said:


> Hi guys, I definitely need more friends on my 3DS so my FC is 1220-7483-4728 if anyone would like to add me. Games I play most are Pokemon X, ACNL, and FE:A.


Just added you!


----------



## natsume

SapphicDysphoria said:


> Just added you!


Thank you! I just added you now as well. ^^;;


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

natsume said:


> Thank you! I just added you now as well. ^^;;


I play ACNL pretty often, so if there's anything you need (signatures for petitions, non-native fruits, turnip selling, etc.) feel free to let me know


----------



## natsume

SapphicDysphoria said:


> I play ACNL pretty often, so if there's anything you need (signatures for petitions, non-native fruits, turnip selling, etc.) feel free to let me know


I play often as well, especially nowadays  thanks! I'll let you know if I ever need anything~


----------



## woafy

0061-2275-0421
the only games I have right now are Animal Crossing and A Link Between Worlds. Plan on getting Super Smash and Mario Kart sometime soon. Maybe Fire Emblem too.


----------



## Bbpuff

The existence of this thread makes me very happy.

3ds FC: 3196-5366-5971

I have AC: New Leaf, Pokemon X, & Tomodachi Life. Unfortunately I haven't been playing my 3ds that much as of late. But I still welcome you guys to add my FC if you want! Let me know your friend code if you do. c:


----------



## Fat Man

woafy said:


> 0061-2275-0421
> the only games I have right now are Animal Crossing and A Link Between Worlds. Plan on getting Super Smash and Mario Kart sometime soon. Maybe Fire Emblem too.





Elov said:


> The existence of this thread makes me very happy.
> 
> 3ds FC: 3196-5366-5971
> 
> I have AC: New Leaf, Pokemon X, & Tomodachi Life. Unfortunately I haven't been playing my 3ds that much as of late. But I still welcome you guys to add my FC if you want! Let me know your friend code if you do. c:


I don't mind adding you guys, that is if you don't mind adding me.

0216-0805-5659

I have New Leaf, Pokemon Y, and Smash. If you want to play some time just let me know

...know know know clocks


----------



## woafy

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I don't mind adding you guys, that is if you don't mind adding me.
> 
> 0216-0805-5659
> 
> I have New Leaf, Pokemon Y, and Smash. If you want to play some time just let me know
> 
> ...know know know clocks


cool. just added you


----------



## Fat Man

woafy said:


> cool. just added you


Added


----------



## Bbpuff

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I don't mind adding you guys, that is if you don't mind adding me.
> 
> 0216-0805-5659
> 
> I have New Leaf, Pokemon Y, and Smash. If you want to play some time just let me know
> 
> ...know know know clocks


Alright I have you registered now. c:


----------



## watermelonpies

3DS: 1762-3633-3217

Wii U: Pakman


----------



## tumerking

I need somebody to play Pokemon Y and Super Smash Brothers with. I have New Leaf too, but I'm not really that into it anymore. I REAAALLY want to test my pokemon team against somebody. I haven't battled anybody at all in that game and I want my squad to get a challenge. But then again I also really want to play smash as well. I'd honestly be thrilled to play either.

Friend Code: 0190-0546-5074


----------



## hatred89

I only play a game or two online with my Nintendo consoles. And those games are Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros on 3DS (Wii U version soon!) So if you enjoy those games, definitely add me. Also add me if you want new friends. 

Wii U: VayneMagnus
3DS: 0232-8193-6174


----------



## Fat Man

tumerking said:


> I need somebody to play Pokemon Y and Super Smash Brothers with. I have New Leaf too, but I'm not really that into it anymore. I REAAALLY want to test my pokemon team against somebody. I haven't battled anybody at all in that game and I want my squad to get a challenge. But then again I also really want to play smash as well. I'd honestly be thrilled to play either.
> 
> Friend Code: 0190-0546-5074


I can play Pokemon Y and Smash with you. Just message me when ever you'd like to battle

0216-0805-5659



hatred89 said:


> I only play a game or two online with my Nintendo consoles. And those games are Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros on 3DS (Wii U version soon!) So if you enjoy those games, definitely add me. Also add me if you want new friends.
> 
> Wii U: VayneMagnus
> 3DS: 0232-8193-6174


I'd like to add you. I play both MK8 and Smash 3DS. I stopped playing MK8 for a bit but since the DLC is on it's way I'll be playing it a lot more often now. I also play Smash like everyday lol.

ID:NanoRell

0216-0805-5659


----------



## Arbre

hatred89 said:


> I only play a game or two online with my Nintendo consoles. And those games are Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros on 3DS (Wii U version soon!) So if you enjoy those games, definitely add me. Also add me if you want new friends.
> 
> Wii U: VayneMagnus
> 3DS: 0232-8193-6174


I'll send you a friend request on the Wii U. I also have Mario Kart 8 on it and have the Wii U version Smash Bros. pre-ordered. A few of us on here play those games online.


----------



## hatred89

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'd like to add you. I play both MK8 and Smash 3DS. I stopped playing MK8 for a bit but since the DLC is on it's way I'll be playing it a lot more often now. I also play Smash like everyday lol.
> 
> ID:NanoRell
> 
> 0216-0805-5659





Eggshell said:


> I'll send you a friend request on the Wii U. I also have Mario Kart 8 on it and have the Wii U version Smash Bros. pre-ordered. A few of us on here play those games online.


I added both of you! :clap


----------



## woafy

I now have Super Smash 
fight me


----------



## woafy

Eggshell said:


> I'll add you. My FC is 1203-9245-9522
> 
> There's a Smash Bros. thread on here too. A bunch of us play together online. Are you also getting the Wii U version?


cool
I dont have a wii u but I was thinkin about getting one next month


----------



## angelrawr7

My 3DS FC is: 3110-5214-5430

I have Pokemon Y and OmegaRuby :3 It would be nice to trade Pokes and have some friend safaris


----------



## To22

Wii U: CoUGH_B

I have Super Smash Bros, but I wont be playing much multiplayer until I get an ethernet adapter. I'm pretty bad, anyway. Add me, especially if you're bad, one day we can be the Trash Brothers or the Grass Brothers or the (you see where I'm going with this).


----------



## Arbre

Zone said:


> Wii U: CoUGH_B
> 
> I have Super Smash Bros, but I wont be playing much multiplayer until I get an ethernet adapter. I'm pretty bad, anyway. Add me, especially if you're bad, one day we can be the Trash Brothers or the Grass Brothers or the (you see where I'm going with this).


I'll add you. I've been playing Smash Bros. without the Ethernet Adapter and it's mostly been good. My Wii U is on the opposite side of my house from the router and I usually don't get too much lag, but of course it has been bad sometimes. I'm just glad the online is playable because Brawl's wasn't.


----------



## Fat Man

Zone said:


> Wii U: CoUGH_B
> 
> I have Super Smash Bros, but I wont be playing much multiplayer until I get an ethernet adapter. I'm pretty bad, anyway. Add me, especially if you're bad, one day we can be the Trash Brothers or the Grass Brothers or the (you see where I'm going with this).


I'll add you too. I use an ethernet adapter. Maybe when you get yours, lag during our matches maybe be nonexistent. I don't made being your Trash/Grass bro. . Maybe some day we could be kick-*** bros or some thing whatever.

ID: NanoRell


----------



## To22

Eggshell said:


> I'll add you. I've been playing Smash Bros. without the Ethernet Adapter and it's mostly been good. My Wii U is on the opposite side of my house from the router and I usually don't get too much lag, but of course it has been bad sometimes. I'm just glad the online is playable because Brawl's wasn't.


Thanks Eggshell. I'm in the exact same situation and my matches have been pretty lag free as well. I guess I just assumed my WiFi wouldn't cut it, partly because my first 4 player free for all was pretty bad. Smash Bros and the Wii U have been very impressive when it comes to response time and connectivity. I'm glad Nintendo ironed out the issues.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'll add you too. I use an ethernet adapter. Maybe when you get yours, lag during our matches maybe be nonexistent. I don't mind being your Trash/Grass bro. . Maybe some day we could be kick-*** bros or some thing whatever.
> 
> ID: NanoRell


I think I'll be good without the adapter for a while, at least when it comes to 1v1s. My 4 player matches have been good for the most part too, though. I wouldn't mind playing with you before I get the adapter. And LOL thanks for the add. I'm having fun on Smash so far and I'm slowly getting better. One day. _*One day*_.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Zone said:


> Wii U: CoUGH_B
> 
> I have Super Smash Bros, but I wont be playing much multiplayer until I get an ethernet adapter. I'm pretty bad, anyway. Add me, especially if you're bad, one day we can be the Trash Brothers or the Grass Brothers or the (you see where I'm going with this).


Haha! I'm pretty bad, too..we should team up and combine our strength! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Arbre

Zone is better than I thought he would be.


----------



## To22

iminnocentenough said:


> Haha! I'm pretty bad, too..we should team up and combine our strength! :boogie :boogie :boogie


I like the sound of that. What's your ID?



Eggshell said:


> Zone is better than I thought he would be.


Stop it, you :blush


----------



## Tibble

Does anyone play Fantasy Life?


----------



## Adversid

Eggshell said:


> I'll add you. My FC is 1203-9245-9522
> 
> There's a Smash Bros. thread on here too. A bunch of us play together online. Are you also getting the Wii U version?


Added you two as well.

My FC for those interested in smashing it up: 0189-9883-4169


----------



## MetroCard

1865-0774-5606

I only have Alpha Sapphire and Animal Crossing


----------



## DarkFairy

WiU: blue7noise if anyone want to play some mario kart of super smash


----------



## Fat Man

DarkFairy said:


> WiU: blue7noise if anyone want to play some mario kart of super smash


Sure, I'll add you if you like 
My ID is Nanorell, I look forward to playing MK8 and Smash with you ^-^


----------



## iminnocentenough

DarkFairy said:


> WiU: blue7noise if anyone want to play some mario kart of super smash


I'll add you! I'm great at MK8, but horrible at Smash.. :3


----------



## Plasma

3DS Friend Code: 0576-5905-8538
Wii U: Netherst0rm 

(hate my id on the wii u, I wish Nintendo had the option to change it for a small fee...oh well).


----------



## minasaki96

I have a 3ds  
games: 
- mario kart 7
- pokemon OR
- smash bros
FC: 2466 - 4974 - 3170
I hope to have more than 2 friends on my friends list xD


----------



## Fat Man

minasaki96 said:


> I have a 3ds
> games:
> - mario kart 7
> - pokemon OR
> - smash bros
> FC: 2466 - 4974 - 3170
> I hope to have more than 2 friends on my friends list xD


I have Pokemon OR and Smash too, maybe we can play sometime. My FC is 0216-0805-5659


----------



## sprawl

Hi, please add my FC: 2380 3707 2697. I play animal crossing and smash (badly)


----------



## Introspect

Hi, i'd love to play Mario Kart 8 with some people! I'm not sure which is my user name to share from the WiiU, i think its

Wii U: HypnotizeBaby

:grin2:haha, i never counted on adding people, hence ridiculous name.


----------



## Brawk Shady

3DS: 0173 - 1816 - 1233

Feel free to add me anytime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr snooze

1049 1807 6965 3ds .


----------



## Omoidekozo

Finally got my Wii U!
NNID: LoBFCanti

3DS FC: 4296-3155-4576 • Hit me up via PM or the site's chat manager if you want to play something.

Monster Hunter 4 U
Code Name: S.T.E.A.M.
Pokemon Y/Alpha Sapphire (you can play with either against either. I don't know doing Kalos only if I have to)
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Super Smash Bros. 4 3DS

Wii U:
Splatoon


Going to be getting DragonBall Z: Extreme Butoden when it comes out October 20th. Demo is up on eShop but has no online. The Guilty Gear/BlazBlu/Persona4 Arena developers ArcSys made the game this time. They kept it simple, but it's a really solid fighter. They should make a sequel to Jump Ultimate Stars for Bandai Namco as well. They did a good job. 

Edit: Turns out DBZ had no Online period ;____;


----------



## RamonIn3D

2294-6649-3410

I only have a 3DS, I almost exclusively play Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, but I've also got Pokemon Omega Ruby.

I've been pretty busy lately, so I'm only silver G Crown in MH4U.


----------



## Omoidekozo

RamonIn3D said:


> 2294-6649-3410
> 
> I only have a 3DS, I almost exclusively play Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, but I've also got Pokemon Omega Ruby.
> 
> I've been pretty busy lately, so I'm only silver G Crown in MH4U.


LEt me KnOW So WE cAN PLAy!


----------



## ZM5

3DS : 2509 - 4087 - 3144

I only really have Smash Bros, I'm planning to get Pokemon sometime in the future though.


----------



## shyicebear

3368 4111 6568I play animal crossing new leaf, pokemon x, mario kart 7, super smash bros. I've been sort of lazy on pokemon and restarted it so I'm a newbie there. I'm always looking to visit other towns on ACNL and sell turnips and fruits. I promise to walk. :'3


----------



## That Random Guy

*Friend Code*

My 3DS friend code:

5155 - 3406 - 1494

The only games I own that include connecting to a server for plays is Mario Kart 7. I have many other Mario games, but none that allow for me to connect to others. I wanted to get Super Smash Bros. for the 3DS, but I ended up getting it for the Wii-U. I'll post my code for it later.

Let me know if you wish for me to add you, that way we can play together!

Sincerely,

T.R.G.


----------



## setsun

My NNID is noxines (I have a spare account called boxaco aswell) and my friend code is 4971-4193-9285! The only thing I've been playing lately is Splatoon, so if anyone adds me that's all I'll ever be on xD


----------



## Cronos

My 3DS Friend Code is: 3540 - 0790 - 8867

I mostly play Pokemon XY/ORAS, Animal Crossing, and a little Smash.


----------



## triforce00

My 3DS friend code is 1392-5694-7504. Most of the time I play animal crossing. I also have Mario Kart 7, Legend of Zelda Link between Worlds, Yoshi's New Island and Luigi's Mansion. I also have a Wii U. DM me if you want my NNID. 
Let me know if you add me. I hope to play sometime.


----------



## iminnocentenough

NNID: frypolar

Add me!!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

If anybody would like to add me  

3DS: 4399-2047-6489 

I play Pokemon, mostly Omega Ruby, Zelda: A Link Between Worlds, Monster Hunter, a little Mario Kart, and very recently Smash...but I'm terrible at it!


----------



## iminnocentenough

NNID: frypolar

Would love some friends!


----------



## ConstantWorry

nnid rigby1987

would be nice to play mario kart 8 with people


----------



## uziq

NNID: hastyboomalert

I play Sm4sh exclusively. Add me if ya want to play.


----------



## Arbre

uziq said:


> NNID: hastyboomalert
> 
> I play Sm4sh exclusively. Add me if ya want to play.


I added you.


----------



## uziq

Arbre said:


> I added you.


Cool, I'd be interested in games soon. I need to buy an ethernet adapter though, the wifi in my new apartment is terrible.


----------



## MobiusX

Nintendo 3ds

add me, 2724-2856-3059 MobiusX, my favorite games for the 3ds-- Street Fighter 4 and Mario Kart 7


----------



## Neal

Time to resurrect this thread lol.
My code: 1306-6886-7705

Just started pokemon sun and the two newest monster hunters but also looking for summons in Bravely Default. Ill be playing a lot since Im out of town until May. Let me know if you add me and ill add back.


----------



## Papalou

- Bless. I started pokemon moon 2 days ago and haven't had a blast playing a game that I enjoyed in a while

My FC is 4871-8197-0008


----------



## Neal

Papalou said:


> - Bless. I started pokemon moon 2 days ago and haven't had a blast playing a game that I enjoyed in a while
> 
> My FC is 4871-8197-0008


Ok I just added you back.


----------



## ClarkJones

0533 - 4987 - 8922


----------



## Fat Man

Switch-0333-9066-3431

I have Pokken DX, Arms, and Mario Kart. If you ever to play, just hit me up


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nanosupport8 said:


> Switch-0333-9066-3431
> 
> I have Pokken DX, Arms, and Mario Kart. If you ever to play, just hit me up


I added you on Switch.

My FC: 5144-1250-5544


----------



## Bitzzy93

Sweet ill add you in a bit, does anyone play spaltoon 2 here?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Bitzzy93 said:


> Sweet ill add you in a bit, does anyone play spaltoon 2 here?


I don't, but I have MK8D, Rocket League, Fast RMX, and Doom.


----------



## Bitzzy93

Yeees mk8


----------

